# PMA needed, any success from slowly expanding frosties?



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi all, 


I haven't posted on the FET thread but read up on your journeys everyday and it really helped me prepare for my first FET today after a chemical pregnancy in December.


I had three frosties, only one thought to be of freezing quality (4BB and 2 3BC). They were day 6 blastocysts which survived the thaw but were slower than expected to expand today. The embryologist at my clinic said they all had the required less than 50% cell loss but the slow expansion signals a reduced chance of pregnancy.  I'm really grateful to be pupo but looking for some pma and would be really grateful if anyone can share their success stories with me.


Thanks,


Mrs T x


----------



## mmcm (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey

didnt want to read and run but i will be hopefully be taken my snow babies home if they survive the thaw!!!!

u have to be sending positive vibes to ur little growing babies!!!

i noticed u had a chemical big hugs xxx how horrible seems so unfair....keep the faith and pma al thw way xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks mmcm, I'm trying to be grateful for this chance but finding it hard. Thanks for the hugs, gratefully received. Worrying now that no one has replied because there aren't any success stories! x


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Mrs Thomas

I am so sorry about your chemical BFP.     I thought you might like to see the story of my FET experience.  I didn't have blastos but I did have two three-day embies (5/6 cells, slightly fragmented, when frozen) and one two-day embie (4 cells when frozen, no fragmentation) put back during my FET cycle.  The two three-day embies technically didn't survive the thaw (down to two cells and one cell respectively) and the two-day embie went down to three cells and "was doing nothing" (to quote the embryologist) when it was time for transfer.  I had them all put back anyway for "closure" but was not expecting anything to happen.  I ended up with a BFP and a beautiful little boy - in fact, initially it was a twin pregnancy. 

Get that PMA going.  Here are lots of       vibes for you and your frosties from me and my (now very big and cheeky) frostie!

Ellie


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Ellie - thanks so much for taking the time to share your story. My embryologist told me today that my chances are 10-15% so praying I can beat the odds! x


----------



## impatientlady (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi there,  I know how you must be feeling.  After my last transfer I left the hospital in bits and thought the whole thing was over before it began.  I'd had two embies transfered at day three, a four and a five cell and one was fragmented.  But I got a positive result and now have a beautiful daughter.  Prior to that I'd had an FET with two healthy eight cell embies and that had resulted in BFP.  So don't loose hope just because they were slow, your embies are now in the best place.


----------

